# Vacuum packing Smoked Fish



## Ken123 (Sep 8, 2018)

Greetings from Manitoba. Is it safe to vacuum pack smoked fish? In Canada our regulations are if smoked fish is to be kept fresh not frozen it must be packaged in a permeable container or wrap that allows proper oxygen transfer out of the package. Product can be sealed if frozen. This due to temperature fluctuations and botulism growth. What are your thoughts on vacuum packing for personal consumption?


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi Ken, Welcome to SMF!
Probably best to adhere to the local regulations.

That said, I often thaw frozen Salmon filet, dry brine (Salt, Brown Sugar), smoke, and repackage in vacuum bags and *refreeze*.
These get used in two ways, Sous Vide, or in my Salmon dip/spread.
My method: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/fishin.274312/

And if interested in the mentioned Salmon Dip...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sonnys-salmon-dip.274049/


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 8, 2018)

Welcome Ken,

It's safe to vacuum pack smoked fish. I suggest going for a size of the package so it's consummed within a week. 

Many stores (i live in Ontario) sell vacuum packed smoked fish.


----------



## tropics (Sep 8, 2018)

I recommend freezing the smoked fish before vac sealing so it does not get crushed.
Richie


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 8, 2018)

tropics said:


> I recommend freezing the smoked fish before vac sealing so it does not get crushed.
> Richie



Ha, Ha, Richie.
I LOL when I vacuum packed some cheese I grated.
Now that was crushed. Right back into a misshapen lump of cheese. :D:rolleyes:


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

Welcome to the site, glad to have ya. Are you looking to resell or is it for personal use? If for resale then definitely follow your countries regs. If for personal use then go ahead and vacuum seal as stated above.

Chris


----------



## Ken123 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thank you. No it is just for my own personal use. But that being said our regulation state that all smoke fish that is kept fresh must be in permeable packaging. I don't want to make myself or others sick. I know this has to do with not proper holding temperature while storing.  Just curious if others have had any issues.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 9, 2018)

I add nitrite to my fish prior to smoking... USDA says up to 200 Ppm nitrite to salmon..  Gills and guts harbor bacteria including botulism...  They are spread during gutting etc...   In packaging, good bacteria can consume the oxygen making a "low oxygen" environment ideal for botulism growth...  
If you vac-pack frozen fish, which I do to keep it from getting crushed, when you remove it from the freezer, cut open the vac-pack for 2 reasons...  add oxygen and as the fish thaws, a sealed vac-pack bag can and will crush the fish as it thaws...

..


----------

